# 8 Amanos Dead



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

ANyone have any suggestions as to why I've lost 8 Amano shrimp in as many days? All parameters normal for my 10 gal. see signature...
temp: 78 F, 26 c


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

How long have you had them? Were there any signs of injury or behavior changes before they died?


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

about a 1-2 weeks...bought them intermittently. No signs of injury. They just turned cloudy and stopped moving...then they would turn pink...like boiled shrimp.

Could it be stress? Would having an overactive SAE cause a large ammount of stress?

I have also lost 2 cardinal tetras and it looks as though one more is about to die...his tail is chewed up and he keeps swimming to the surface...

I also got a tiny bit of sheetrock in the water (about a pinch) when I was drilling holes above the tank to hang a shelf...

My Plants seem alright...but some of the leaves on my Java Fern are starting to show "burns" on their leaves...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm, 2 weeks. Did they all die at once? Shrimp do need to be acclimated to new water. So slowly adding tank water to their existing water will help reduce the sudden shock and stress.

Some of the later shrimp possibly could have died as a result of the other ones dying..because the dead ones spiked the ammonia levels.

The SAE shouldn't be the source of the stress, but it's more about the water quality. A would say a water change is in order every week to ensure proper clean water for all, especially if you are doing EI. As you know, they could be reacting to some of the ferts added that they aren't normally subjected to. Try easing back on the ferts too.

-John N.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Probably ph/ammonia spike in the tank.
Sorry for you loss.

Pedro


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

they all died slowly...I lost about an amano every other day and then 2 of the 3 dead tetras bit it this morning on the heels of one of the amanos last night (Wednesday 7/26 and Tuesdsy 7/25 respectively)...

Just moved my tank to a new house 3 days ago (left the livestock in the tank for the trip) but all arrived safe and sound (on Monday). Had one Amano death on Monday but that was all...


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Just brainstorming: The house you just moved to may have something wrong with the water system or plumbing. For example, is the plumbing all copper pipe? Is the water a bit acidic, which could increase the ppm of copper in the water? How about a really lousy plumber letting a lot of lead solder get into the piping? If you can't really answer these questions, and are using tap water, just let it run for long enough to thoroughly flush the plumbing before using it for the tank.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

all RO water from LFS...


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

If the filters weren't running for several hours during the move, chances are the good bio bugs that convert ammonia and nitrite to nitrate died....leaving you with a re-cycling tank.

What are the readings for ammonia, nitrite & nitrate?


----------



## KeIgO86 (Jun 23, 2005)

Copper toxication?


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> If the filters weren't running for several hours during the move, chances are the good bio bugs that convert ammonia and nitrite to nitrate died....leaving you with a re-cycling tank.
> 
> What are the readings for ammonia, nitrite & nitrate?


Will check today...but the canister was only disconnected for about 2 hours tops...


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

My money is on the nitrite...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

BJRuttenberg said:


> Will check today...but the canister was only disconnected for about 2 hours tops...


In my opinion this is enough time to kill the bacteria.


----------

